# 2017 Cruze Diesel - Too Many Issues - P0191, U0401, C0212



## MikeS2002 (Oct 20, 2015)

Well, my first month and a half of ownership of my 2017 Cruze Diesel has not gone well at all.

It all started with 800 miles on the odometer. I received "Reduced Engine Power" and "Service Stabilitrak" messages and then check engine light. The car would barely go and luckily I was able to get it to the dealer. The codes is was throwing were P0191 - Fuel Rail Pressure Sensor Performance, U0401 - Invalid Data from the PCM, and C0212 - PCM indicated Traction Control. They were able to recreate the issue at the dealer and followed the flowchart and ended up replacing the PCM. They put 100 miles on the car and gave it back to me 15 days later. 

I then attempted to take the car on a trip and made it about 150 miles from my house when exactly the same issue returned. This was the day after I picked the car up from the dealer. I was 2 1/2 hours from home on a Saturday and luckily I was able to limp the car to a Chevrolet dealer who was helpful enough after some chatter back and forth with GM to get me a loaner car to complete my trip. I was told that the previous dealer did not replace one of the clips on the PCM but the clip was not available from GM. They did their troubleshooting which lead them to the same place, to replace the PCM. However since the previous dealer had already replaced the PCM, GM told them to go ahead and replace the Fuel Pressure Sensor. They replaced that and sent me on my way 5 days later.

All seemed well and I ended up taking the car on another trip. Now, whenever I started the car, I smelled diesel fuel.

So now, the car is back at the original dealer that replaced the PCM. The car is leaking fuel between the fuel rail and the fuel pressure sensor. The dealer will not give me a loaner car because they are saying that it may be the previous dealer's fault, which I think is absurd. GM customer care is not helping me and the dealership isn't either. The best that they could do for me was to give me a ride to my house. My car has been at the dealership since Monday morning at 8:30AM and supposedly they are still "diagnosing" the problem even though they have already ordered a new fuel rail with the sensor already installed and lines for the vehicle.

At this point, I am extremely frustrated with GM. I should not be stuck without a loaner vehicle when I have owned the car for less than 2 months.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

I'm just getting one side of your story, but from what you said it doesn't look good for GM. 

GM chose a dealer network to serve as their agents for warranty repair. Whatever those dealers did to you car, like introduce a fuel leak at a sensor when replacing the sensor, is GM's responsibility, not yours. 

If your warranty includes a loaner car, and GM or its agents refuse to provide one as the contract specifies, and claim its because GM and its agents screwed up your car, just rent one yourself and send GM the bill. If they don't pay it, sue them in Small Claims. 

Or, better yet, the minute the car is in the shop enough to trigger your state's lemon law buyback provisions, file a lemon law claim.


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

MikeS2002 said:


> Well, my first month and a half of ownership of my 2017 Cruze Diesel has not gone well at all.
> 
> It all started with 800 miles on the odometer. I received "Reduced Engine Power" and "Service Stabilitrak" messages and then check engine light. The car would barely go and luckily I was able to get it to the dealer. The codes is was throwing were P0191 - Fuel Rail Pressure Sensor Performance, U0401 - Invalid Data from the PCM, and C0212 - PCM indicated Traction Control. They were able to recreate the issue at the dealer and followed the flowchart and ended up replacing the PCM. They put 100 miles on the car and gave it back to me 15 days later.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that you have all these issues and totally unacceptable for a brand new vehicle, I think you may ended up with a lemon, and what's ridiculous, they've started to blame each other for their incompetence.
I would consult a lawyer in your place.

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

pacolino said:


> Sorry to hear that you have all these issues and totally unacceptable for a brand new vehicle, I think you may ended up with a lemon


I don't think the car is the lemon, I think the mechanics are in way over their heads, and GM doesn't want its mechanics' incompetence to cost it money.


----------



## MikeS2002 (Oct 20, 2015)

Taxman said:


> I don't think the car is the lemon, I think the mechanics are in way over their heads, and GM doesn't want its mechanics' incompetence to cost it money.


Well the problem I had last time is that the mechanics at the dealership knew there was a problem but they couldn't figure it out. They contacted the GM TAC and GM would never send out a technician/engineer to assist with the problem. My last car was at the dealership 3 times for the same issue and was there for 38 days total. One time it was at the dealer 28 days while they waited for GM to send someone, which never happened. It really doesn't seem like GM cares at all once the vehicle is sold.


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

The way I see this from your GM experiences it looks like you're screwed by GM, I think you just "got into their attention" and I don't think they want you as a customer anymore. Every time you go in any dealership to fix something you are already in their system as a bad "apple", they'll screw you more and more until you give up. They want to teach you a lesson here because they'll not forget the litigation forcing them to buy out your 2014 vehicle. That's my 2 cents opinion.

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeS2002 (Oct 20, 2015)

pacolino said:


> The way I see this from your GM experiences it looks like you're screwed by GM, I think you just "got into their attention" and I don't think they want you as a customer anymore. Every time you go in any dealership to fix something you are already in their system as a bad "apple", they'll screw you more and more until you give up. They want to teach you a lesson here because they'll not forget the litigation forcing them to buy out your 2014 vehicle. That's my 2 cents opinion.
> 
> Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


It shouldn't be that way. I have worked in Customer Service for many years and it's just the opposite of what you would want to do for any customer. These car companies had to be bailed out and they wonder why they keep falling into so many hard times. If they would actually take care of their customers then maybe they wouldn't be in so much trouble.


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

MikeS2002 said:


> It shouldn't be that way. I have worked in Customer Service for many years and it's just the opposite of what you would want to do for any customer. These car companies had to be bailed out and they wonder why they keep falling into so many hard times. If they would actually take care of their customers then maybe they wouldn't be in so much trouble.


Listen, I would not waste any time on this buls.it, get a lawyer and go to the same process you went last time with your 2014 CTD, get your money back for your 2017 cruze from GM and move to a different direction my friend, other than GM. Your car is already screwed up.

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

To the OP, I would figure out what the lemon law is for your state and begin moving in that direction, very disappointed you have been treated this way. As far as I am concerned they should be providing you a loaner car and if you have a car payment should be paying that too, so everything they can to make it right. I doubt your car is a lemon, I suspect you have had techs working on your car and have no clue what to do, and they compounded your issue.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

IndyDiesel said:


> To the OP, I would figure out what the lemon law is for your state and begin moving in that direction, very disappointed you have been treated this way. As far as I am concerned they should be providing you a loaner car and if you have a car payment should be paying that too, so everything they can to make it right. I doubt your car is a lemon, I suspect you have had techs working on your car and have no clue what to do, and they compounded your issue.


I'm sure there are a bunch of old few techs and dealers that take pride in their work, but for the most part all the good techs have moved on to better paying jobs.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Snipesy said:


> I'm sure there are a bunch of old few techs and dealers that take pride in their work, but for the most part all the good techs have moved on to better paying jobs.


Could be, the OP experience is dreadful. Having one dealer point the finger at the other dealer is possible it’s true, but with basically a brand new car just make every effort to be respectful and accommodate the OP with at a minimum loaner car and treat him professionally. 

Speculation on my part that it could be an inexperienced tech for the diesel.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

Unbelievable. Car is under bumper to bumper and you are without a loaner. Should not matter what dealer did what. Tell them to give you loaner or tell them you want your money back and make them take the car back. That is absurd.


----------



## MikeS2002 (Oct 20, 2015)

Update. After fighting with GM last week they agreed to provide a loaner on Thursday. I received a call today that the vehicle is ready to be picked up, they think they fixed the issue. I’ll let everyone know.


----------



## HondaTech2016 (Apr 20, 2017)

I may point out another dealers faults when a customer brings a newer unit for us to repair. But I never make that a factor in me repairing the issue. It gives me a opportunity to make them a life long repeat customer and forget about that other place.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

What’s an update? Not much use coming on here and complaining if you don’t let us know what the outcome is good or bad?


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

I do believe that many days in the shop and you are meeting the definition of a lemon. Contact GM customer care, tell them you are going to consult with a lawyer, and if they do not make it right, you will force them to buy back the car. That might help. I sounds like you have in incompetent dealership as part of the mix, they are out there and all too common, I had a 2007 GMC truck that started off with a minor oil leak, that 7 repair attempts later was a significant leak, with another leak from the transmission, and damage to the steering mechanism because of incompetent technicians, GM would not offer a buyback, they wanted to keep trying to fix what the had broken.. I found a lemon law lawyer, the wrote a letter to GM, and all of a sudden GM bought it back, and nearly everything I paid for the truck. It's sad that it took a lawyer, which cost me nothing, they charged GM for their efforts, directly. GM has made some decent cars, but they have a serious problem with incompetent dealerships..


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

see if you can find a better dealership to take it to that works on the GM diesel trucks ... or make sure you seek out "the best" diesel mechanic at the dealer you take your vehicle to. When my mechanic of choice left my dealership of choice, I asked him who HE would have work on his cars if he weren't a mechanic, and that's who works on my cars now. If he's not in/available, I put off repairs (if possible) until he can work on my car. I just wish he'd get his Volt certification! Good luck to you


----------

